# bandsaw parts needed



## FireMedic4Christ (Apr 16, 2007)

I was recently given a bandsaw and in the move the trunnion that the table tilts on broke. I have spent the last hour on the internet looking to no avail. The name plate has the following:
Pit Bull Tools, Los Angeles, CA
14" Wood/Metal
Model: WA-14M
Serial # 5913
Taiwan

Parts from a Delta look like they might work. If anyone has suggestions on where to look, I would be grateful. I did check the "Old Woodworking Machines" website.

Brian


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 16, 2007)

Brian:  This might be a starting point??

<b>Pit Bull Band Saw</b>

I got a million hits on sites about dogs when I searched with the Pit Bull name so I simply searched "band saw wa-14m" and found the above.  And here is  another one.

You might also try the same search but use "bandsaw" rather than "band saw".  I bet you will get a few more hits.  Good luck!!

<b>Added:  Given that this is an off-brand Chinese tool, you may not be able to get a replacement part or it may be very expensive.  I would consider finding a good welding shop and let them try a repair.  Not sure if you are dealing with aluminum or cast iron; but both can be successfully repaired by an experienced welder with proper equipment depending on the nature of the damage.</b>


----------



## LostintheWoods (Apr 16, 2007)

I agree with Randy about the possible non-availability of "Pit Bull" parts. That being said, Delta, Jet, and Grizzly saws all come from over there also, and though they are all cosmetically different, and finish is better on some than others, believe it or not, basic parts are the same, and therefore interchangeable. If you can't get yours repaired, you might want to consider taking your broken part to a store that carries Jet or Delta, and compare yours with the one on display, and if its the same, order away. And good luck!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 16, 2007)

What is the trunion made from?? Can you make one out of wood?? Lets face it, it just holds the flat table to the saw. Sure, you may loose the tilt, but it not used often.

Let's see the broken part and I can see what you are up against. One of the saw itself would help too.

Looking at that first link, it's apparently a Delta clone so you may be in luck if you can get a Delta part to work.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> <br />I agree with Randy about the possible non-availability of "Pit Bull" parts. That being said, Delta, Jet, and Grizzly saws all come from over there also, and though they are all cosmetically different, and finish is better on some than others, believe it or not, basic parts are the same, and therefore interchangeable. If you can't get yours repaired, you might want to consider taking your broken part to a store that carries Jet or Delta, and compare yours with the one on display, and if its the same, order away. And good luck!



That is only partially correct. Some Grizzly tools do come from the same factory as those you mention. But many are proprietary to Grizzly. Others may be similar but with specific differences that may prevent some parts from being interchangable.


----------



## imagine (Apr 16, 2007)

The June issue of FWW has an article about a guy who has started a new business making and repairing hard to find replacement parts for woodworking machinery. The article says he focuses on Delta machinery. I checked the site and didn't see any bandsaw trunions but you might give them a call. WWW.renovoparts.com  Good Luck.


----------



## FireMedic4Christ (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I have emailed the companies Randy found to see if they can help. One is in Taiwan the other is a used machinery auction house. Time will tell. I will visit the local woodcraft / rockler and compare parts when I get some free time.

Thanks again,
Brian


----------

